# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Bardhyl Londo

## Marsel

VETEM  ITAKA  MBETET
Kane nderruar anijet.S'jane me si te Odiseut.
Kane nderruar dashurite.S'jane me si 
                                                     te Manelaut.
Grate ndyshe jane.S'i ngjajne me Helenes.
Dhe prape do te nderrojne ne shekujt 
                                                parparendes.
Vtem Itaka mbetet.
Itaka te femijea,Itaka te gjeniu
ajo, e perjetshmia,
    enderra,
            dashuria,
                   jeta,
                           vdekja:
Itaka-vete njeriu.


AMANETET E POETIT
Nese syte e tu do te qendrojne te menduar
                                   mbi keto vargje,
     une do te shoh
     nje enderr te bukur.
Nese syte e tu do te dridhen sado pak
                                  nga keto vargje
    une i gjithi do t kumboj si nje kitare
    deri ne agim.
Po nese syte e tu do te kalojne indiferente
                                    mbi keto vargje,
    atehere une do te kem vdekur.
    Mos harro te vish ne harrim.




NE TREGUN E RREFUGJATEVE
Ne tregun e refugjateve
kepuce po bleve,
ato do te te cojne vetem ne vise te trishtura
Po bleve magnetofon, ai vetem do te qaje.
Ne tregon e refugjateve ,
tensioni do te te ulet.
Ndaj mos harro,
merr gjithmone nje te aferm
nga krahu te te mbaje.
Ne tregun e rrefugjateve
mos bli kurre embelsira,
vetem kafe bli, kafe te hidhur.
Mos pyet kurre per cmimet,
(si ta cmosh valle dhimbjen,lotin,mallin?)
Dhe mos harro,
sa here te kthehesh nga tregu i rrefugjateve,
dy here puthe vajzen,
dy here djalin.
Kujdes kur te hedhesh hapat netregun 
e rrefugjateve.
ngadale mbi zemra shkel
mbi dashurine.
Dhe mbi te gjitha,
sa here te shkosh ne tregun e refugjateve,
te lutem,
  mos harro te mbash ne xhep
  trinitrine...


VETEN E VRASIM PERDITE
Veten e vrasim perdite.Ne tavolina
te pista kafenesh. Ne rrjeshta
te ndyte gazetash. Ne qarqe
prapesish, intrigash. Vritemi
ne nje vdekje te ngadalte.Dhe, oh, Zot,
s'arrime ta kuptojme vetvarsjen tone.
Vjen pastaj nje cast. Merr revolverin. Kembeza
                                                              nuk hiqet.
Ke vdekur prej kohesh.I vdekuri nuk vetvritet.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

*Amaneti i Poetit* 

Nese syte e tu do te qendrojne te menduar,
mbi keto vargje,
une do te shoh
nje enderr te bukur.

Nese syte e tu do te dridhen sadopak 
nga keto vargje,
une i gjithi do te kumboj si nje kitare
deri ne agim.

Po nese syte e tu do te kalojne indiferente
mbi keto vargje,
atehere une do te kem vdekur.

Mos harro te vish ne varrim.


*Eshte nje rruge ne Tirane* 

Eshte nje rruge ne Tirane
shirit i tendosur nen blinj,
atje dhe kur kane ikur gjithe njerezit
i vetem  mund te rri gjer ne agim.

Eshte nje rruge ne Tirane 
shtrire e gjitha ne dashurine time.
Sa here marr nje gjethe nga blinjte,
me duket se prek doren e vendlindjes.

Eshte nje rruge ne Tirane,
e shtrenjte si nje lirike intime,
blinjte atje s'i kane rrenjet ne toke
po thelle ne dashurine time.

Eshte nje rruge ne Tirane,
(do te ishte nje e tille patjeter)
atje dhe pleqte dhe femijet ne karroca
me ngjajne si te njohur te vjeter.

Dhe pse kaloj ne te shpesh i vetem,
kurre s'e dita c'do te thote vetmi.
Eshte nje rruge ne Tirane
qe me ben me teper njeri...


*Lasgush Poradeci* 

Vdekja e kish harruar. E mahnitur
kish humbur rrugen ne vargun e tij
                                         eremire.

Ate dite qe mbylli syte 
gjoli i Poradecit nga habia

si nje lot i madh kish ngrire...


*Ura dhe brigje* 

Ne jemi si dy brigje te nje lumi,
perjete perballe, perjete te ndare,
naten ndertojme ne endrra nje ure,
diten mbetemi te huaj si me pare.

Ne jemi si dy brigje te nje lumi,
(Fat te rende paskan, e dashur, brigjet!)
Ne endrra qajme e qeshin bashke,
diten te flas, ti s'me pergjigjesh.

Dhe ne mos me pafsh nje dite ne vendin tim,
perballe teje ne mos me pafsh nje nate,
mos u beso fjaleve qe thone te kam harruar,
besome mua: jam shnderruar ne Rozafe.

Nje ure te ngre te lidhen brigjet,
me dite e mia, me endrrat do ta mbaj,
te vij te mbeshtes koken mbi supin tend
dhe te hesht, te qesh, te qaj.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

*GRATE E POETEVE* 

Syte e bukur mbyllin. Po gjumi
nuk e di ku eshte merguar, nuk e di.
Njera perserit me vete nje varg. Tjetra
nje figure sjell nder mend...Si nje lirike dashurie
ledhaton pastaj jastekun bosh ne krahet e saj.

(...Valle me ke u martuan burrat tane,
me ne, apo me ty, poezi?...)

Nje fjale, nje rime,
nje lume dashurie dhe pak xhelozi,
Mesnata e krijimit capitet si plak i ngadalshem.

Vone. Syte e bukur mbyllin.
dhe ne endrra shohin vjershat e librave 
                                                   te ardhshem



*LOT TE KALTER* (Dhjetor 1989)

Ai vizatoi harten e botes,
Mbi te
nje qiell te paster, te paster.
Pastaj qau me lot te kalter...



*ITAKA* 

Itaka fle nen qiellin e shtatorit.
Ullinjte si gra qe presin burrat e vonuar ngjajne.
Mua me merr malli per shtepine larg,
per nje grua qe s'do te mbylle syte kete nate 
                                                       ne Tirane.
Me ndihmo, Odise! Flake tutje mantelen 
                                                     e legjendes!
Me thuaj nje fjale te mencur, te ngrohte.
Rruget fillojne, humbasin, vrapojne, zhduken
me te ngaterruara se radhet e trikos
                                                     se Penelopes.

Rruge, rruge, rruge...
Drejt lindjes, drejt perendimit,
drejt Jonit, drejt Egjeut.
Kohet vertet moderne jane
po fillin prape mund ta humbasesh
si ne shekullin e Odiseut.

Cila, pra me con ne Itaken time?
Cila fjale e qeteson gruan qe pret?
Larg nga sirenat e detit qe prape klithin histerike,
larg nga Circet e shekullit te njezet!

Une kete rruge s'e humbas!
Do ta gjej dhe ne qofsha i verber!

Te gjithe jemi nga pak Odise;
ne mos pacim Penelope,
nje Itake e kemi patjeter!

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

*Dashuri*

Gjithcka si ne ankthin e Noes
Si ne rregullsine pedante te nje manastiri gjithcka;
Gjithcka e kristalte, akull. Gjithcka si krater vullkani
.rremuje
Koken e ndezur te cigares shuaj ne nje gote uje


*Klithme*

Qielli i paster
ke frike ta ndotesh me veshtrimin 
I kthjellet
i kthjellet
gjer ne dehje

Cgjeme!
Mermeri i kalter krisi,
ne dysh u nda
nga nje lehje


*Kur perendite ndaluan vetvrasjen*

Kur perendite ndaluan vetvrasjen
nuk ish deshira per te ruajtur njerezit

Jo, ishte dicka tjeter
frika mos mbeteshin pa skllever

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

*Me vjen keq per perendite*

Veten e vrasin njerezit e thjeshte
E vrasin gjenite

Vetem perendite s'mund te vrasin veten.

Te mjerat!
Me vjen keq per perendite


*Vetem Itaka mbetet*

Kane nderruar anijet. S'jane me si te Odiseut
Kane nderruar dashurite. S'jane me si 
......................................te Manelaut
Grate ndryshe jane. S'i ngjajne me Helenes

Dhe prape do te nderrojne ne shekujt
...............................praparendes

Vetem Itaka mbetet
Itaka te femija, Itaka te gjeniu
...ajo, e perjetshmja,
......endrra,
.........dashuria,
............jeta,
...............vdekja:
Itaka - vete njeriu

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Zani

Epitaf i shtatë ëndrrave 



.... 
Dola. Çiftet e dashuruara 
putheshin qetësisht në park. 
Rendin rrugët e periferisë 
buzët të takonin me bulevardin e madh. 
Natë e bukur, çapitej ngadalë, 
diellin priste të puthej në mëngjes. 
Qyteti përqafohej me mallin përballë 
pa asnjë llogari, pa asnjë interes. 

Natë e bukur tmerrësisht 
një natë a vetë jeta ish?! 

Jetë njerëzore-fytyrë dashurish. 

" Nata jeton me pasionin e agimit 
e sotmja ëndërron të nesërmen 
Vetë hapi i njeriut mbi tokën time 
trajektore e pasioneve te ndershme 
Nga pasione te bukura njerezore 
lindin, vdesin, rilindin miliona dashuri. 

Do te vdes nga pasioni per te qene njeri!" 

" Te kam besur gjithmone si femija nenes, 
ty, force e pamposhtur e njeriut te mire, 
çdo kohe fytyren e njeriut ka enderruar, 
koha ime ka fytyren e njeriut te lire. " 



Bardhyl Londo ka kohe qe eshte poeti im i preferuar

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

*E verteta*

Femije isha, lodra kerkoja. Nena vendoste.
Une flisja i pari. Nena e dyta.
Mesimin thoshja. Mesuesja vendoste.
Une flisja i pari. Mesuesja e dyta
Endrra shikoja naten. Dita vendoste
Une flisja i pari. Dita e dyta.
Isha me ty. Sdoja te ikte dita. Nata vendoste.
Une flisja i pari. Nata e dyta.
Sdoja ta lija atin te vdiste. Vdekja vendoste.
Une flisja  i pari. Vdekja e dyta.
Nisesha djathtas, perfundoja majtas. Jeta vendoste
Une flisja i pari. Jeta e dyta.

Une flisja  i pari. E dyta ish e drejte.
Po cnumer valle kishte e verteta?

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

VETEN E VRASIM PERDITE

Veten e vrasim perdite.
Ne tavolinate pista kafenesh. 
Ne rrjeshtate ndyte gazetash.
 Ne qarqeprapesish, intrigash. 
Vritemine nje vdekje te ngadalte.
Dhe, oh, Zot,s'arrime ta kuptojme vetvarsjen tone.
Vjen pastaj nje cast. Merr revolverin. Kembeza                                          nuk hiqet.Ke vdekur prej kohesh.
I vdekuri nuk vetvritet.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## EllaCaramella

Shume poezi te bukura. Une nusen e shkrimtaret Bardhyl londo e kam pasur zyshe te anglishtes, e quanin Valentina. Ishte mesuse shume e mire, edhe shpeshhere njerzit mendonin se une isha goca e saj, pasi kemi nje mbiemer  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Sharmja

*Sa here* 

Sa here kaloj prane farmacive 
nje gjethe plepi jam qe dridhet ne vjeshte
Oh ti mos hyfsh kurre e dashur ne to
duart e tua mos mbafshin asnje recete

Sa here kaloj prane spitalit 
nje tel i brishte jam qe dridhet ne harpe
mos e shkelsh e dashur kurre kete rruge
mos e kalofsh e shtrenjte kurre ate prag

Sa here me kalojne prane ambulancat e urgjences
dridhem mos ke hyre ti ne ate dere
mos e degjofsh kurre ulerimen e tyre
mos e provosh kurre shpejtesine ere

Sa here kaloj prane varrezave
...............................................
Prane varrezave nuk kaloj ASNJEHERE!

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Fiori

*BILANC* 

Fitimtaret- 
fitimtare. 
Te mundurit- 
te mundur ne perjetesi. 
Ne qofte keshtu 
mos na ardhsh kurre demokraci ! 


*LETER POPULLIT TIM*

Populli im, buken e mengjesit nen sqetull,
nje cigare  tymzeze,
sy rrathenxire nga pagjumesia.

Ku po shkon kete fundshekull?

Hapat e tu-. simfoni e nente bethoviane,
mengjesi. dileme hamletiane,
mesdita-. plak  urt, femije rebel,
ne c'enderr hyn, valle naten,
nga c'enderr ne mengjes, valle del?

Ti, i pasigurti si nje syth marsi,
Ti, i sigurti si deti,
me i urte se vete Buda,
Me martir se Krishti,
Me profet se Muhamedi.

Lerme te t'i puth syte
......serish
.........S
.........E
.........R
.........I
.........SH
Syte, ah, syte,
fole dhembjesh,
arene tragjikomedish.

T putha dhe putha gjithe pellumbat,
Te qafova dhe qafova gjlthe detet.

Ku po shkon, i bukuri im, kete fundshekull?

Kudo shkofsh me merr me vete.

Me merr ashtu thjesht,
pa karrige, pa veture.


_Kjo eshte leterankesa ime e pare dhe e fundit.
Firma : Bardhyl Londo
Nendor 1990. E merkure._


*DITEN QE U FORMUA PARTIA DEMOKRATIKE*

Mbaruan duartokritjet
thirrjet entuziaste,
u ulen krahet me "V"-te e gishterinjve ne ere.

Pastaj filloi shiu,
si per te na kujtuar se kepucet na fusnin uje,
e lata e druve duhej prere...

                     Dhjetor, 1990


*           REQUIEM*

Pasi i hengren te gjitha banketet 
Pasi i shijun te gjitha presidiumet, 
Pasi i moren te gjitha cmimet, te gjithe titujt, 
Pasi i bene te gjitha udhetimet jashte shtetit, 
Befas nje mengjes folen krejt ndryshe: 
Ate qe kemi puthur, ta peshtyjme tani. 

Dhe zgjaten duart prape drejt banketeve, cmimeve, 
titujve, udhetimeve... 
Rituali i ripertypjes filloi ne remaxhor: 
pertyppeshty, peshtypertyp... 

Zoti te ruajt, demokraci!



*Atdheu eshte dhimbje*

Atdheu s'eshte sa sedilja e makines tende,
sa karrigia e zyres,
sa dhoma komode

A me degjon,
ti qe me flamur te ri u gdhive ne mengjes,
per ta ndryshuar, ndoshta, prape ne mbremje?

Atdheu s'eshte loje kalamajsh.
Atedheu eshte dhimbje.
O Zot,
Dhembje!



*Demokratet Populiste* 

Fryjne ererat. Perjet kane fryre keshtu. 
Ku mbaron valle muzika? Ku fillon zhurma? 
Ne kryqezim te koherave, nje pikepyetje e madhe 
pergjon e 
ngaterruar 
ku mbaron populli, ku fillon turma? 

Ja, dolen populistet demokrate, 
dallge ku perzihet uji dhe shkuma. 
Populli rri serioz, i heshtur, i matur, 
Shakara pa kripe mbllacit turma 

Dhe nisin tiradat, nisin zhargonet, 
burokracia eshte si lopa, demokracia si vetura. 
Populli ul koken poshte i skuqur nga turpi, 
"I madh", "i madh", cirret turma. 

Fryjne erera. Mirefryfshi erera! 
Kush ka veshe e dallon muziken nga zhurma. 
Koha ime, beju sa me pare popull, 
larg, koha ime, larg nga turma. 

Nendor 1990



*              REMINACION*

- Mikut tim  V.K. qe keto dite ish ne reaminacion-

 Ku po shkon keshtu fundshekull i cuditshem?
  Lindjeperendim, Perdndilindje. Perendolind. Lindperendo.
 iluzione qe vyshken, iluzione qe lindin per t'u vyshkur
 Iluzionet?
 R-e-m-i-n-a-c-i-o-n.
 Si po vdes keshtu fundshekull i krisur?
 Vdes apo vdekjen sfidon?
 Me c'rekuiem te Bahut ta percjellim murinn e Berlinit?
 Rekuiemet?
 Re
....mi
.......nacion.

Si po ndahesh keshtu fundshekull tragjikomilk?

A duhet te besojme vertet se ulliri, gjelberon)
Mbi harten e Evropes si mbi nje tabele shahu
ekzaltime demokracish
Shah.  Mat.  Shahmat.  Matshah,
Remi
.......nacion.

Si po per6ndon keshtu fundshekull Hamlet.?
Evropa u hap "Rilindja" u mbyll,
Largime ushtrish- Palestina gjakon.
Portat e Brandeburgut, Qafeprush, KSBE, emigrant kllapi
..................................................  .Rripi I Gazes
segregacion
Fundshekull
shtetbashkues
Fundshekull
re
......mi(njsh)
.................nacion
........................alshovinistesh.

r...................................Re - mi - - na - ci - on

Eja dalim nje fotografl, fundshekulli im.
Me degen e ullirit- Me thiiken qe gjakon.
Ke a s'ke zemer t,. fundshekull'i im?


Fundshekull
Pa
R-e-m-i-n-a-c-i-o-n.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

*Qëndrueshmëria e fjalës poetike: Bardhyl Londo, Fluturim i korbave*

Në takimin e parë me poezinë e Bardhyl Londos krijohet ndjesia e filozofisë dhe perceptimit të botës që e shmang strukturën e mbyllur të komunikimit dhe shprehjen e ngarkuar gjuhësisht. Në librin më të ri Fluturimi i korbave përfshihen shtatë poema, të shkruara gjatë dyzet vitesh, që, si zhanër i ndërmjetëm letrar , sugjerojnë vetvetiu lehtësim komunikimi për lexuesin. E megjithatë, edhe forma e poemës në poezinë e Bardhyl Londos, edhe lloji i poezisë së shkurtë, shquhen për prirjen e lirizmit refleksiv, që bart në vete ngarkesa thellësish të cilat si shtresime, edhe mund të të rrëshqasin në leximin e parë 
Meqë në artin poetik letrar, lirikja, epikja dhe dramatikja, dallohen mes vedi veçorish të qarta dhe të sakta, megjithatë ato, në të gjitha llojet dhe zhanret, në të gjithë formatet tekstore letrare, janë prani e pleksur, e bashkëshkrirë. Pra kemi lloje, tekste ku shquhet njëra ose fryma tjetër. Këtë veçori kanë edhe shtatë poemat e Bardhyl Londos: emocionalja, kryesisht shquhet si shenja e parë e lirikës; edhe me këtë rast perceptim- përjetimi i kohës dhe hapësirës pa kufi, perspektivë nga e cila mëton ta fokusojë dhe ta trajtësojë, ta bëjë prani konkrete objektin e frymëzimit në poemat e veta, shfaqet si truall i sigurt i Bardhyl Londos. Lirikja dhe epikja, përplotësohen dhe diferencohen njëkohësisht, si prirje, gjatë tërë ecurisë së zërit epiko-lirik në poemat e tij: lirikja e sjell të gjithëkohshëm emocionin, epikja e kornizon në kohë dhe hapësirë. Elementi lirik, përbërës i së përjetuarës, në jetë, mëton ta evokojë botën e vet, edhe nga perspektiva gjithëkohëse Zëri i narrator-filozofit ndërkaq, në poezinë e Bardhyl Londos, mëton artikulimin e një strukture, të subjektit të qëndrueshëm dhe të identifikueshëm 
Autori, duke i përfshirë brenda një vëllimi shtatë poemat, bën edhe rekapitullim të rrugës së vet krijuese, provokon qëndrueshmërinë e fjalës së vet poetike të një kohe me një kohë dhe ndjeshmërie të ndryshme nga ajo e periudhës kur është zënë e krijuar fillimisht; provokon fuqinë krijuese, në rrethana të ndryshme,sfidon kufizimet, lirinë e shprehjes, flijimet, për të mos heshtur; provon dhe verifikon formimin e vet me përvojat Dhe kësaj here jo përmes botimit të opusit krijues në tërësi, por përmes vetëm një segmenti zhanror të rrugës së vet gati dyzetvjeçare krijuese. Pra vë përballë, këtë diskurs lirik të zënë në dy kohë historikisht fare të ndryshme lidhur me lirinë krijuese,dhe kufizimet e hapjes ndaj përvojave universale 
Vepra Fluturimi i korbave hapet me poemën Vajzë e vogël me jetë të madhe (1981) që ka bartur të fshehtë në vete një dhimbje të heshtur dhe që e sjell në dritë teksti përcjellës, si pasthënie e vetë autorit, ku ndër të tjerat shkruan:   Në shkurt (1981) isha caktuar për të shkuar në Kosovë, nuk e mbaj mend çfarë aktiviteti ishte. Takimi u shty për në pranverë. E ngushëllova veten me të ftohtin e madh që bënte ato ditë, duke pritur kohë më të ngrohta. Por pikërisht atëherë shpërthyen revoltat në Kosovë, dhe ëndrra më e veçantë e jetës sime për të pare dhe prekur Kosovën u realizua vetëm pas hyrjes së NATO-s në vitin 1999 Por Kosova ishte brenda nesh natë e ditë. Poema Vajzë e vogël me jetë të madhe, që i kushtohet Kosovës, - dhunës së ushtruar nga pushteti serb, fillon nga kënga me titull E pamundur, si këngë e dhimbshme dashurie me vargun Po ti mos e ngri atë dorezë telefoni\ të thuash nuk vij sonte. Isha duke kaluar buzë Lanës, me plepat e atëhershëm të zhveshur që ngjanin si skelete anatomikë, dhe vizioni i Kosovës që jetonte brenda meje intensivisht, mu shfaq si një dashuri e dhimbshme tragjike dhe e pamundur (sapo kisha marrë vesh përfundimisht se nuk do të shkoja kurrë në Kosovë pas atyre që ndodhën) por orientimi ishte i prerë:nuk mund të shkruanim atë kohë për Kosovën. Me sa më kujtohet, vetëm Zëri i popullit e kishte këtë të drejtë Atëherë vajzën e vogël që e vranë në Prishtinë, e mora dhe e vendosa në Borovë (Kolonjë), ku në të vërtetë nuk e di në ka ndodhur diçka e tillë. Po kjo nuk më shqetësonte fare, sepse realisht kishte ndodhur në Kosovë Pasi e kisha mbyllur poemën, shtova dy këngët e fundit Të dyja janë shkruar me akrostik: e para lexon Kosovë, e dyta Prishtinë. Natyrisht në botimin në revistën Nëntori nuk janë me të zezë, siç bëhet zakonisht në këto rate Dy javë pas botimit të revistës ku ishte poema, pothuajse nuk kam fjetur nga shqetësimi mos i kapte censura zyrtare apo ajo vullnetare, sepse për fat të keq ekzistonte edhe një censurë e tillë Censura shqiptare censuronte Shqipërinë, censuronte shqiptarët për shqiptarët e Kosovës. A ka absurd dhe dhimbje më të madhe?. 
Është refleks, ndërgjegje normale e njeriut, intelektualit, e krijuesit do të thoshim, dashuria për vendin, për kombin, për gjuhën, për historinë dhe traditën shpirtërore, kjo e Bardhyl Londos, apo ajo e Zija Çelës tek tregimi Mermeri që pikon dhe e autorëve tjerë për Kosovën për të përmendur poemën Kosova të Mitrush Kutelit, etj; është pikërisht ky mishërim i vërtetë, rrahje dhe ritëm i brendshëm i kombit që nuk kanë mundur ta heshtin, dhe ta zbehin as pushtimet e huaja as diktaturat. Në krijimtarinë artistike përgjithësisht, e në letërsinë tonë, sidomos dëshmi të tilla, kur zëri i artistit triumfon mbi censurat ndëshkuese, aq të rrepta dhe vrasëse si në Shqipërinë e kohës, ashtu edhe në Kosovë, janë të shumtaZhgënjimet ndërsa, sidomos të iluzioneve tona, lidhur gjithnjë me raportet Shqipëri  Kosovë për dhjetëvjetëshat e fundshekullit të kaluar dhe deri në ditët tona, shfaqen dhe ikin, por të pranishme, dritëhije 
Poemthi Faleminderit det, i përfshirë në këtë botim mban datën 1977, që do të thotë se është më i hershmi, mbase edhe në tërë krijimtarinë poetike të autorit, në këtë zhanër. Ka gjithsej 12 këngë dhe, është poema më e realizuar artistikisht. Për më shumë, veçmas me katër këngët e para vjen përsosje estetike. Zëri lirik me këtë rast, , në depërtim drejt vetvetes, thellimeve, arrin të shkëputet plotësisht nga të gjitha gravitacionet e jashtme. Nuk ekziston botë, sy e veshë përreth, plotësisht asgjë; është vetëm ai dhe e dashura dhe tërë gjithësia e tyre dhe për ta; është mbarë kaltërsia, hapësira pa fund që shpirtëzohet dhe merr të drejtën e heroit të tretë, të barabartë në këtë poemë. I pranishëm është edhe qielli, mbi sipërfaqen e paane të detit, të shndërruar, në nderim të bukurisë së gruas, në pistë vigane, në shtresë kristale, e ngrirë alabastër, posa shkel këmba e saj në të 
Poemthi Faleminderit det, që në zënie, insiston të realizohet në një hapësirë të pafund, nën zotërimin sovran të vetin, hapësirë kaltërsie me tension të fuqishëm dehës, lumturonjës, vatër rrezatimi e të cilit është bukuria e gruas, përkatësisht e zërit lirik të dashuruar që e sodit tërë këtë mrekulli magjike para shikimit të tij. Në këngën e pare të poemthit, në kontakt të pare të gruas me detin, deti ngrin, i merret fryma, si në poezinë e Safos, ska valë as rrudhë, është krejt rrafsh si qelqi. Dhe noton gruaja drejt thellësive, drejt ndjelljes së mjellmës, duke e mbushur hapësirën nëpër të cilën përhap dhe shpërndan gëzim dhe dashuri, edhe në këngën e dytë, në të tretën. Ndalet diku në thellësi, mbase të prehet, të marrë një sy gjumë dhe deti, i qëndron gati me jastëk vale nën kokë, dhe si gjyshe e mire, ndër këmbë i bie dhe i bën rojeKryesisht kjo është pamja e parë, e shtrirë brenda katër këngëve të para të poemës, Faleminderit det që do të ndiqet edhe nga tri pamje tjera 
Tek kënga e pestë ndodh thyerja e parë: a është e vërtetë tërë kjo që po ndodh, - fanitet dhe shigjeton vetëtimthi dyshimi i zërit lirik, dyshimi me frymën e kanunit. E dashura ndërkohë ka dalë nga deti dhe shtrydh flokët e gjata, dhe fanitja tani bën që flokët të shndërrohen në ferexhe, që është pamja e dytë, e përshfaqur në këngën shtatë. Pamjet sakaq ndërrohen me shpejtësi dhe në sytë e folësit, vargu i stërkalave kristalore të ujit, brenda të cilave ka hyrë dielli, shfaqet duvak nusërie, pamje që e mahnit tani zërin dhe që është pamja e tretë e poemthit dramatik Pas kësaj pason mbyllja deradiane do të thoshim e kësaj vepre: 
Ikim. 
Deti mes brigjesh 
Sy i bukur mes qepallave u tret. 
Mirupafshim det! 
Kush u tret? Deti në largësi, apo lumturia e syrit mes qepallave? Metamorfozimi ambivalent, mbulon e njëkohësisht zbulon çdo gjë, për arsye se çdo gjë ka marrë fund, është tretur tutje deti, tretur lumturia njëditëshe në syrin e së dashurës, në zërin e heroit, bashkë me udhëtimin drejt realitetit, mbase edhe atij kanunor dhe atij të përditshmit, brutalitNjë përmbyllje e formatit të madh, përmes pamjes së katërt të poemthit, si një pastërti estetike e përsosur 
Bardhyl Londo në thelb është natyrë e poetit refleksiv. Atë e dallon prania e rreptë e gjykimit të përhershëm, i cili, sa herë që zë fill frymëzimi, arrin ta zbusë dhe fisnikërojë emocionin. Edhe kur merr hov dhe spërmbahet afeksioni, ai buron, vjen si ndërgjegjësim që ushtron realiteti, nga mendja para së gjithash dhe më pak nga zemra.. Edhe tensionimi që në moment gufon ritëm i vargut, më pare se buisje e papërmbajtur e tensioneve shpirtërore, del si prurje e stilit poetic të veçantë dhe parimesh të qarta estetike. I tillë është para së gjithash në lirikën e pastër, të shkurtër, që si pohim mund të duket paradoksal: poema është lloj pjesërisht narrativ që ka një nxitës konkret dhe që parapëlqen një koncept paraprak, një përmasë të qartë në kohë dhe hapësirë, një a më shumë folës. Megjithatë, edhe tek poema Ditë njerëzore, edhe tek e përfolura Faleminderit det, emocioni dhe gjykimi refleksiv janë më të balancuara. Bardhyl Londo është liriku filozof, është poet që sfidon paradokse dhe absurde të jetës dhe botës ndër mote dhe shekuj. 
Natyra refleksive e lirikut me gjykim të rreptë, do të shquhet si e tillë me dy poemat më të fundit, Fluturim i korbave, (1993), dhe sidomos me kryepoemën Dhjatë e përmbysur, (2010). 
Dymbëdhjetë këngët e poemthit Dhjatë e përmbysur, në rileximin tim, më vijnë edhe si dymbëdhjetë ese poetike, eliptike, në frymën e filozofisë agnosticiste. Tingëllojnë meditime poetike për mirësinë dhe ligësinë, të ndara dhe bashkë, në armiqësi dhe bashkëveprim të përjetshëm; më vijnë si rebelim prometeik ndaj pamundësisë së njeriut për njohje e vetënjohje, për pamundësinë që të vetëdijesohet për këtë gabim të krijuesit, për gabimin qiellor. Janë dymbëdhjetë ese poetike-filozofike për ekzistencën e gabuar, për ekzistencën si burim besimi dhe mashtrimi, shprese dhe zhgënjimi, dashurie dhe urrejtjeje; kështu që nga dhiata e këtej e po aq para saj, njeriu përballë indiferencës së Krijuesit për mizoritë e ligësisë mbi njeriun e vdekshëm, të pafajshëm e të devotshëm, në shpresë e besim të përhershëm për drejtësi që, duket se nuk do të mbërrijë kurrë... Këtë revoltë e rebelim qiellor, metafizik, mes shenjtërve, poeti Bardhyl Londo e zbret mes realitetit tokësor, e bart krahëve të historisë dhe kohës së pafund, e vendos mes përditshmërisë së njerëzve, sjelljes dhe moralit të mjedisit, të institucioneve, përmes pamjeve dhe situatave kreative, të fuqishme estetikisht... Dhe kjo mbase mund të jetë një shteg leximi i kësaj kryevepërze. Akrostiku ndërsa i këngës së trembëdhjetë (Falna Krisht amin), modelit të poezisë së madhe, të shtyn, si lexues, edhe një tjetër shtegu, ecjes e përsiatjes gjatë të cilit, tokësori njeri sikur pranon se është mëkatar dhe, mund të vazhdojë ëndërrimin drejt përsosjes...Ballëpërballë pra tokësori dhe qiellori, ose dëshpërimi i (pa)ngushëllueshëm i njeriut me gozhdët në shpirt, dhe indiferencës qiellore. Edhe këtij shtegu, gjithnjë thellësish të hapësirave të pandriçuara deri në fund që i sjell parandjenjë të artikuluar me përsosmëri artistike poezia në tërësi, dhembje klithja e njeriut jehon hapësirës indiferente. Dhe më vjen ta përfundoj leximin tim të poezisë së Bardhyl Londos me një klithje të Korneit: Lumturi e vërtetë është të mos jesh i ndjeshëm ndaj shqetësimeve, për asgjë të mos shpresosh dhe nga asgjë të mos kesh frikë. 

_Ali ALIU - Milosao_

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

* Gratë inatosen me gjithkënd…!*




Bardhyl Londo



Bardhyl Londo poeti i brezit të viteve ‘89-të ndër të vetmin lëvrues të poemës, nuk rresht së dhëni poezisë shqipe lirizimin itensiv, në një eter personal duke ju përgjigjur një gjendje shpirtërore të ekuilibruar me materien. Poezi me metrikën standarde, Londo vlerësohet për jehonën melodike dhe traditën e pasur të vargjeve Toskë





edua

*Një gotë verë në Pargë*



Si një pelegrin i rikthyer në tempull

etjedjegur nga rruga e largët,

në kafenenë e parë buzë detit rrëkëllej një gotë verë

dhe pi Pargën





*Prostitutat e qytetit të madh*



Si do t’ia bejmë për një flirt sonte, sepse

për dashuri as që bëhet fjalë. Në hollin e hotelit Kosmos

prostitutat presin në radhë. Gjunjëzbuluar nëpër kolltukë

të gatëshm të fusin mes gjunjëve qytetin e madh. Jashtë



dritat e makinave bien mbi dëborën e pistë. Rrugët e qytetit

ndotin me llumëtirë menustracionesh. Menopauza

kurrë s’do ta shterpojë këtë qytet. Vetëm vetmia

qenka e tmerrshme në këtë qytet të zhurmshëm. Madje

vetmia me kurvat pranë më e zezë është

se vetë varri. Vetëm vetminë ka të madhe ky qytet. Vetë

është aq i vogël sa futet në shalët e një prostitute. Por

si do t’ia bëjmë për një flirt sonte sepse

për dashuri as që bëhet fjalë.



Vetminë vrite me kurvën e parë. Nesër

do të lindë një qytet i madh si ky. Sepse

vetëm nga flirtet, kurrë nga dashuritë, kanë lindur qytet e mëdhenj.





*Vasilika*



Dimër edhe verë

200 vjet në shkallë

pret Vasilika-psherëtima e bardhë e Ali Pashës.

Pret e pret Penelopa moderne.

Dimrit

si një e-mail vetëtimash Ali Pashaj i dërgon një buzëqeshje.

Mëtonjësit ikin të tmerruar.

Shtëpia në Litharicë mbetet vetëm e Saj dhe e Ali Pashës.

Verës

trupi pa kokë i Vezirit plak

nëpërepos rrokulliset

vargjet dhe kapitujt bën katrahurë.

Eposi mbetet vetëm i Trupit dhe i Vasilikës.

Ditën

qan mbi trupin.

Natën fle me kokën

singrica me tokën.

Ngrica dhe Toka janë vetëm të saja dhe të Ali Pashës.

Penelopa moderne as vetë nuk e di se ç’pret

ditët duke numëruar me gishta si tespije.

Të lodhur

mëtonjësit janë shpërndarë prej kohësh shtëpive publike të Janinës

pëlhura e endur netëve shitet në tregun e Gabit.

Pret Penelopa moderne.

Me gishtat e bukur numëron ditët si tespijet e bardha të Ali Pashës.



Mëtonjësit u lodhën.

Të pashpresë bredhin shtëpive publike të Janinës

pëlhura e endur netëve të pritjes shitet në tregun e Gabit.



*E zeza tragjike e Ballkanit*



Kanë ndërruar shkrepat e Ballkanit. Autostradat

si rripa të stërmëdhenj shtrëngojnë belin e gadishullit tragjik.

Po prapë fastfudeve, kafeneve dhe restoranteve të zhurmshme buzë autostradave

kudo kam parë

plakat me të zeza.



E verdha është e Van Gogut,

bluja e Ticianit,

e zeza tragjike e Ballkanit mitik.



Gratë shfaqen më të ngrysura se e zeza që kanë veshur,

të inatosura me gjithkënd, por nuk e dinë përse,

gati janë të nisin luftën, por nuk e dinë se kë kanë armik,

mërmërisin fjalë që nuk i kuptojnë as vetë

ndonëse flasin në gjuhën e tyre,

flenë dhe zgjohen me kujtimin e të vrarëve nëpër luftëra

të cilat nuk i dinë përse janë bërë,

I kanë harruartë gjitha rrugët nga skleroza e pamëshirshme,

vetëm rrugën për në varreza s’e ngatërrojnë kurrë,

ngrenë këngë vaji për bij e bija që kanë rënë

duke shkelur kufij për të dalë në një botë të madhe,

duke kaluar dogana me një koli cigaresh kontrabande

sa për të mbajtur fëmijët me bukë,

dridhen nga tmerri kur kujtojnë vajzat e vrara me përdhunë

semaforëve të kuq të metropoleve evropiane.



Impozante si perandorë spektërrendë

nuk e morën vesh kurrë se çfarë perandorie zotërojnë,

mallkojnë veten dhe fqinjët,

as vetë s’e dinë përse,

vitet i masin me një kalendar që as ato vetë s’e kuptojnë:

kur u vra filani,

kur qëlluan filanin,

kur iku djali i madh…



Bijat dhe mbesat e tyre tani vishen krejt ndryshe,

moda nga Parisi dhe NJu-Jorku më shpejt vjen tek ato se kudo tjetër

Po prapë brenda tyre diku rri fshehur

dhe është gati të shpërthejë

e zeza e pikëlluar e Ballkanit.

Marrë nga revista “Poeteka”, numri 17, vjeshtë 2010 

http://www.standard.al/grate-inatosen-me-gjithkend/

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## G@briel

*Londo: Kur Ramiz Alia kërcënonte Kadarenë për “Pallatin e ëndrrave”*

_Kujtimet e shkrimtarit Bardhyl Londo në librin “Jeta që na dhanë” (botimet Toena), vazhdojnë të Ismail Kadare 222 (1)mbeten në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve. Në këtë pjesë ai rrëfen për “pleniumet e Lidhjes”; kryqëzimin e Kadaresë për novelën “Nëpunësi i pallatit të ëndrrave”, “gjyqin” dhe dënimin e Koço Kostës për novelën “Ata të dy dhe të tjerë” dhe se si u përhap lajmi i rremë për vrasjen në kufi të Lazër Stanit._



* * *
Gjyqet që zhvilloheshin nganjëherë në Lidhje, për shkrimtarët që kishin bërë “gabime” ideologjike ishin shumë më të ashpra, ose pothuaj po aq të ashpra, sa edhe në qendrat e tjera të punës. Në shumicën e rasteve, kur ashpërsia e këtyre gjyqeve binte në sy menjëherë, direktiva vinte që nga lart. Ishin këto instanca që përcaktonin jo vetëm intensitetin dhe agresivitetin e ashpërsisë së gjykimit, por edhe masën e dënimit.

I ashtuquajturi “plenum i Lidhjes” në vitet tetëdhjetë që u zhvillua nën një temë e cila shërbente vetëm si ambalazh, por që në të vërtetë kishte si synim linçimin e novelës së Ismail Kadaresë “Nëpunësi i pallatit të ëndrrave” apo ndoshta edhe vetë autorin e kësaj novele, është një nga kujtimet më të trishta që dëshmon edhe sot e kësaj dite se në çfarë fije peri varej fati i letërsisë dhe i autorëve më të mirë të saj. Raporti i kryesisë u dërgua disa herë në zyrat e komitetit qendror dhe prej andej vinte gjithmonë shënimi kobndjellës “se materiali duhej forcuar”. Thoshin se me të merrej vetë “i madhi”. Dhe raporti në të vërtetë u shndërrua në një pretencë prokurori. Epilogun e kësaj pretence famëkeqe e formuloi me gojën e tij vetë Ramiz Alia: nuk ka rëndësi të të pëlqejnë të huajt, rëndësi ka të të pëlqejë populli yt… Gjithçka, në mënyrë fare të hapur dhe kërcënuese, i drejtohej Kadaresë dhe modelit të letërsisë që autori kishte paraqitur me “Nëpunësin e pallatit të ëndrrave”. Për fat të mirë Kadareja kishte fituar tani një status të tillë brenda dhe jashtë vendit sa nuk mund ta preknin dot. Çfarëdo dënimi të merrej ndaj tij, më tepër do ta trondiste diktaturën se sa do ta ndihmonte.

Paspleniumi ishte edhe më tronditës. Ismail Kadareja, i zymtë, i trishtuar zbriti në vetmi të plotë shkallët e pallatit të kulturës ku u zhvillua plenumi dhe mori i heshtur rrugën për në shtëpi. Pothuajse askush, edhe nga ata që u dhimbsej me të vërtetë fati i letërsisë dhe modeli që përfaqësonte “Nëpunësi i pallatit të ëndrrave” jo vetëm nuk guxoi ta mbronte qoftë edhe tërthorazi në sallën e linçimit, por nuk guxoi as ta shoqërojë. Kjo mungesë guximi ishte një plenum i dytë, po aq i rëndë sa ai që u zhvillua në sallë. Të tjerët, ndoshta shumica, fërkonin duart dhe prisnin zhvillimet e mëtejshme, duke ëndërruar shkallët që do të ngjitnin në rastin ekstrem të dënimit të Kadaresë dhe të vendit që do të linte ai bosh në listën e emrave të cilët përfaqësonin letërsinë shqipe dhe që gjithmonë ideoheshin dhe projektoheshin nëpër zyra.

Vite më vonë kur filloi problemi i hapjes së dosjeve në diskutim e sipër për këtë temë në njërën prej kafeneve të kryeqytetit, njëri prej nesh tha (atëherë nuk e njihnim mirë këtë çështje) se shkrimtarët kanë ditur ta kapërcejnë këtë situatë. Kush, reagoi menjëherë një prokuror i pranishëm në bisedë, shkrimtarët? Hapni plenumin për “Nëpunësin e pallatit të ëndrrave”, ai i gjithi është një pretencë, një kallëzim penal…

Kur u zhvillua gjyqi ndaj Koço Kostës, për novelën “Ata të dy dhe të tjerë” sado që në kryesi pati edhe zëra që u munduan ta lehtësojnë dhe të bëjnë një gjyq formal dhe të moderuar, masa e dënimit kishte ardhur nga lart: novela do të ndalohej si në mesjetë, autorit do t’i hiqej e drejta e botimit dhe duhej të shkonte për t’u riedukuar në fshat . Para se të nisej për në Greshicë, fshatin ku duhet të kryente internimin ose riedukimin, shkrimtarit iu bë edhe një gjyq tjetër: në Fier ku punonte dhe banonte në ato kohë. Gjyqi që iu bë në Lidhje ngjante si dasmë para gjyqit në Fier. Artistë me emër nga estrada dhe teatri i Fierit e kanë sulmuar shkrimtarin me një egërsi të tillë, sa mund t’ua kishin zili edhe prokurorët e gjyqeve politike. Ishte e çuditshme dhe e pashpjegueshme kënaqësia që arrinte deri në sadizëm për ta parë kolegun e tyre të kryqëzuar, madje mundësisht në turrën e druve. Pas këtyre dy autodafeve shkrimtari u nis për në Greshicë, gjithsesi me një ndjenjë lehtësimi që kishte shpëtuar vetëm me riedukim dhe me heqjen e së drejtës së botimit për një kohë ta pacaktuar, se mund ta pësonte dhe më keq.

Kundër të gjitha rregullave të asaj kohe, rregulla që ndonëse ishin të pashkruara, kishin një fuqi më të madhe se ligji, një ditë duke ikur për në Përmet ndala makinën e gazetës dhe mora të përpjetën e Greshicës. Pas një maloreje që të merrte shpirtin, në qendër të fshatit pyeta për shkrimtarin. Nuk mund t’i harroj edhe sot e kësaj dite armiqësinë dhe agresivitetin e atyre fytyrave sapo u përmenda emrin e Koço Kostës. Shumica prej tyre shfaqnin jo vetëm një armiqësi agresive, por edhe një habi të pashpjegueshme për trutë e tyre: është në rregull nga trutë e kokës ky që pyet dhe vjen të takojë në mes të ditës një person të rrezikshëm të dënuar nga Partia?

Për fat të mirë timin, shkrimtari nuk ndodhej në Greshicë, por kishte lënë prapa vetes humorin e tij therës që nuk e braktiste as në situatat më të vështira. Ishte kohë korrjesh, por ishte edhe kampionati botëror i futbollit. Shkrimtarit i kërkonin të njëjtën normë si ajo e fshatarit i cili kishte gjithë jetën që merrej me atë punë. Ti më ke vënë të luaj me Brazilin, i ishte përgjigjur brigadierit që i kërkonte normën, ka ekip që përballon Brazilin? Qesha me këtë humor therës, por kur u mendova më vonë, i çliruar dhe i ftohtë nga emocionet, e kuptova që lajmi i vizitës time në Greshicë do të vinte shumë kohë përpara se unë të kthehesha në Tiranë. Kishte ardhur vërtet. E vetmja masë që mund të merrja ishte të njoftoja vetë Dritëroin, kryetarin e Lidhjes, për t’i dhënë të kuptonte se vizita ime ishte krejt e rastësishme dhe se nuk do të ishte njerëzore të të zinte rruga andej dhe të mos takoje një shok e koleg i cili ndodhej në vështirësi dhe më tepër se për çdo gjë kishte nevojë për përkrahje morale dhe për njerëzillëk. Sapo i shpjegova Dritëroit vizitën time e cila shumicës mund t’i dukej naive, kryetari në stilin e tij origjinal dhe të papërsëritshëm më tha: e, o, mirë bëre që u ktheve. Devolliçja e tij ato çaste më tingëllonte si gjuha më e bukur në botë. Pastaj qeshi me pak dinakëri të zakonshme në këto raste dhe më la të kuptoja se e kishte marrë vesh lajmin shumë kohë përpara se t’ia thosha unë. Nuk e di a e kishte marrë vesh lajmin nga dikush tjetër, por fakti që Dritëroi e dinte dhe ishte shumë i qetë dhe miqësor, më lehtësoi përfundimisht dhe nuk mendova më fare për të.

Rasti i Koço Kostës ishte gjyqi çnjerëzor që i bëhej një shkrimtari për t’ia nxirë jetën, për t’ia mbyllur gojën përfundimisht ose për ta detyruar të mendonte dhe të shkruante ato që donin ata, përfaqësuesit dhe drejtuesit e censurës. Këta drejtues nuk përpiqeshin të “orientonin” vetëm mendimet, por edhe jetën personale të shkrimtarit: duhej të martoheshe me atë që donin ata, ose ishte e pranueshme për ta. Shkrimtari Lazër Stani, që atëherë kishte botuar disa tregime shumë të bukura dhe i ishte imponuar realitetit letrar shqiptar si një shkrimtar “ndryshe” jo si tipi i shkrimtarit me të cilin ishte mësuar ky realitet që e kishte formuar dhe pranuar censura, në mënyrë krejt të natyrshme kishte filluar lidhjet me poeten Luljeta Lleshanaku me të cilën jeton edhe sot e kësaj dite. Por Lazri, që aso kohe punonte te gazeta “Zëri i rinisë” nuk duhej të fejohej me Luljetën, sepse ajo ishte mbesë apo fis i Abaz Kupit. Problemi kishte shkuar deri në kupolën e Komitetit Qendror të rinisë. Lazri dhe Luljeta po “ shkatërronin rininë e pastër shqiptare”.

Faruk Myrtaj vjen një ditë në një gjendje sa të këpuste shpirtin. E more vesh, më tha, Lazër Stanin e kanë vrarë duke kaluar kufirin…Kisha ditë që nuk e kisha takuar shokun tim, e njihja shumë mirë natyrën e tij thellësisht njerëzore, por dhe shumë të ndjeshme dhe të thyeshme dhe lajmin e besova plotësisht. Siç kisha zakon atëherë sa herë merrja lajme të këqija, shkoja vërtitesha vetëm, nuk doja të takoja njeri, në bulevardin nga Agjencia Telegrafike Shqiptare deri te cepi i hotel “Dajtit”. Atje e qava mikun tim…

Për fat të mirë, lajmi nuk ishte i vërtetë. Lazri për shkak të problemeve vërtetë absurde që i kishin hapur, ishte ngujuar disa ditë në Pultin e tij, në Dukagjin. Kur një ditë u shfaq befas në Tiranë, unë ngriva në vend dhe me sytë që filluan të më lotojnë, i thashë: Shën Lazër, (ishte tamam Shën Lazër) kur u ngrite nga varri? Lazri që i kishte marrë vesh të gjitha, qeshi dhe më tha: ishte e rëndë rrasa e varrit, por siç e shikon, nuk mundi të më mbante brenda. Ja, pra, ku u ringrita… Qeshëm dhe shkuam të festojmë diku, ose më saktë për të gjetur ndonjë vend të lirë në ndonjë lokal të cilët në Tiranën e atëhershme numëroheshin me gishta dhe nuk mund të gjeje vend lehtë…



* *  *  * *

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

